# Quick trans question... will an 02J fit in a TT 1.8t fwd???



## BluBallzJetta (May 8, 2008)

like the title says.. just wandering if an 02j from a mk4 vw will fit into a fwd mk1 tt? 
thanks in advance


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Quick trans question... will an 02J fit in a TT 1.8t fwd??? (BluBallzJetta)*

if an 02J is from a mk4 VW 1.8T (which I believe it is) then yes. The trans mount is the same between the two cars and so is the bellhousing...


----------



## BluBallzJetta (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Quick trans question... will an 02J fit in a TT 1.8t fwd??? (DougLoBue)*

thanks a lot man. I appreciate it.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Quick trans question... will an 02J fit in a TT 1.8t fwd??? (DougLoBue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DougLoBue* »_if an 02J is from a mk4 VW 1.8T (which I believe it is) then yes. The trans mount is the same between the two cars and so is the bellhousing...

x2


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Quick trans question... will an 02J fit in a TT 1.8t fwd??? (BluBallzJetta)*

That is the exact transmission that is in manual FWD TTs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Midnight_Drive (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Quick trans question... will an 02J fit in a TT 1.8t fwd??? (BluBallzJetta)*

Some literature i found claims that all manual transmission TTs came with an 02M trans, both 5 and 6 speed, FWD and AWD. the key phrase is the synchronized reverse gear, 02J does not have a synchronized reverse. check the code stamped on the transmission you're replacing.
http://www.audiworld.com/model/


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Quick trans question... will an 02J fit in a TT 1.8t fwd??? (Midnight_Drive)*

02Ms are also stronger/more durable than 02Js, its not just the reverse snycro that is different http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Quick trans question... will an 02J fit in a TT 1.8t fwd??? (Midnight_Drive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Midnight_Drive* »_Some literature i found claims that all manual transmission TTs came with an 02M trans, both 5 and 6 speed, FWD and AWD. the key phrase is the synchronized reverse gear, 02J does not have a synchronized reverse. check the code stamped on the transmission you're replacing.
http://www.audiworld.com/model/ 

All quattro manual TT's came with O2m's 
All FWD TT's came with the 5speed fwd mk4 trans, which is the 02J 
To my knowledge/experience at least...
Also I think that the 02M 6speed makes for a MUCH funner car to drive, however, some people prefer the longer gears of the five speed with big turbo applications.


_Modified by DougLoBue at 9:08 PM 11-11-2009_


----------



## BluBallzJetta (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Quick trans question... will an 02J fit in a TT 1.8t fwd??? (DougLoBue)*

wow thanks alot everyone for your input!














big help


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Quick trans question... will an 02J fit in a TT 1.8t fwd??? (Midnight_Drive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Midnight_Drive* »_Some literature i found claims that all manual transmission TTs came with an 02M trans, both 5 and 6 speed, FWD and AWD. the key phrase is the synchronized reverse gear, 02J does not have a synchronized reverse. check the code stamped on the transmission you're replacing.
http://www.audiworld.com/model/ 

TT Transmissions 
There seems to be some misinformation floating around about what transmissions are used in which model of the TT, so I'll take a moment to set it straight.
180 FWD:
The 180FWD uses the 02J transmission. The 02J is an older and weaker design than the 02M. The 02J from the Audi TT FWD and other drivetrain components (axles, clutch, flywheel) can be swapped directly into a 1.8T MkIV Volkswagen and vice versa. I sold my old 02J to a local guy with a GTI who is now running it.
180 Quattro:
All Quattro cars use the newer 02M transmission. The 02M is a newer design and is generally bulletproof. For a high HP drag car, an 02M is rather desirable as the 02J has a habit of breaking from abuse.
225 Quattro:
The 225 uses the same type of transmission as the 180 Quattro, just with slightly different ratios and a sixth gear added. IT IS NOT a better/stronger transmission than the 180 Quattro's.
Info is from http://audittmk1.blogspot.com/....html


----------



## BluBallzJetta (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Quick trans question... will an 02J fit in a TT 1.8t fwd??? (Audi2ptzero)*








by the way that is one sick car you got there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Quick trans question... will an 02J fit in a TT 1.8t fwd??? (BluBallzJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluBallzJetta* »_







by the way that is one sick car you got there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks, if that was meant for me. I too need to figure my transmission issues, the 01A wont hold together when I try to make 650awhp.


----------

